# All Slavic languages: wojewoda



## biala

Dear friends,

I'm interested in Estern-European languages and history, and trying to learn Slavic languages. Reading a bit Polish and Russian history (adapted for children's level... that's all I can understand...), I met the word "wojewoda" for an ancient leader. If I understood correct, in the Russian context it was a military leader, derived from the word "war", Война; However in the Polish context - again, if I understood correct - the meaning was civil (something like a regional governor). First, I would like to know if that's correct, are these kind of "false friends" or did I misunderstand; Second, I'd appreciate more information about this word, also in other Slavic languages.


----------



## marco_2

Hello biala, the word "wojewoda" and all its Slavic versions comes from two words: _wój, _which former meant _soldier, warrior _and the verb _wodzić _which in Polish meant _to lead, _hence _wojewoda _was a military leader in his province, in Poland called _województwo. _Nowadays, the meaning of this word in Polish is, as you noticed, civil - _wojewoda _in Poland is a kind of governor of a province. However, in other Slavic languages (I know it about Russian and Bulgarian) _воевода / войвода _is an old, obsolete word and it preserved its former meaning as a military leader.


----------



## Duya

Wikipedia has a rather comprehensive article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voivode

Duya (from Vojvodina  )


----------



## biala

thank you!


----------



## Eunos

*marco_2* told you about the etymology of the word in Bulgarian. The word first have been used during the Second Bulgarian country (1187-1396) and it was used as a military title given to the commanders of military units. The title was given during war. There was also <<Velik voevoda>> who even replaced the monarch in managing the army.
 When Bulgaria became under Ottoman slavery, the word was used in a bit different way. <<Voevoda>> was called every man who has gathered and is commanding a small group of patriotoc men in resistance against the Ottomans.


----------



## Learner19

One of the good Bulgarian examples is Captain Petko Voivoda: Капитан Петко Войвода. "Voivoda" is like his noble nickname and his real family name is Кирияков.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*vévoda*


----------



## Apollodoros

In Slovak there are two rather similar terms *vojvod*a and *vojvodca*, probably coming from the same source or the latter could be a neologism. Both are composed from _voj-_ (which means literally a _row of the warriors _in a formation, but can be extended to mean _vojna=war_). The second part voda/vodca is derived from the verb _'viesť'_ = _to lead_ and means the performer of the action described by this verb, _-vodca _being the proper noun in standard Slovak which mens leader and can be used on its own in this meaning, whereas _-voda _feels a bit outdated, cannot be used as a standalone word in Slovak and seems to be related to a similar compound found in Slovak _-vod _used for example in _lodivod_ (a _'ship driver'_).

I don't know the exact reason for the split but it is also attested in Czech v*évoda/vojevůdce,* not sure about other Slavic languages. It can be possibly ascribed to the different function of both, vojvoda being a civil title and vojvodca military term.

*Vojvoda/vévoda = Duke *_(Lat. Dux, German Herzog, Italian Duce_) is an aristocratic title of a very high rank coming from medieval feudal times and means a certain rank of rulers that that ruled in their respective realms (vojvodstvo - duchy) as sovereigns. It can be compared in rank to the title _Prince (Knieža, Kníže, Fürst_). There was also a modification (or magnification) of this title > *veľkovojvoda/velkovévoda = *_*Grand Duke *(Grossherzog)_ for a ruler of _Veľkovojvodstvo = Grand Duchy_. Specific title of the ruler of the Austrian lands was *arcivojvoda/arcivévoda = Arch Duke *and Austrian lands were _Arcivojvodstvo = Arch Duchy_. Up until our times a Grand Duchy of Luxembourg exists as an independent state ruled by Grand Duke of Luxembourg (_Luxemburské veľkovojvodstvo - veľkovojvoda luxemburský_).

*Vojvodca/vojevůdce *- is a term meaning the leader/commander of a major military formation in a battle or even in general in times of peace as one's (main) occupation. E. g. _Alexander the Great_ was a *'vojvodca'*. This term does not say anything of one's status of nobility. It may be a simple free man or any nobleman not necesarilly *vojvoda*. E. g. the famous Austrian _military commander Prince Eugene of Savoy_ (_vojvodca knieža Eugen Savojský_).

Apologies for a long post... Just wanted to be snappy and descriptive at the same time


----------



## biala

And you definitely were. Thanks!


----------

